# Outfitting for Extended Coastal Cruise



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

First I'd like to say that I have read the numerous post here (Catalina 36 owners forum) regarding our boats characteristics for 'Bluewater' sailing and the many owners thoughts on this. There is quite a range of thoughts on this and there is quite a bit of inspiring posts based on first hand experience (Ron Kyles etc.) which makes me confident in my intended journey. While I do not plan to cross any of the major oceans at this point in my planning, you never know where the wind might take us.

We are the proud 3rd owners of an 1988 C-36 berthed in Channel Islands Harbor in Oxnard, Ca. We have had her for 2 years, in which time we have done quite a bit of work as I will list.

1) Replaced all opening ports and re-bedded (obviously)

2) re-bedded all chainplate covers on the deck

3) added a larger bow roller and 45lb Mantus anchor with 150' of chain and 200' of 8 plait rode

4) electric windlass with wired control and wireless remote

5) New heavier 'offshore' main sail with 2 reef points

6) ditched dutchman system and added lazy/ ez jacks

7) New MFD/ chartplotter

8) Radar and Garhauer Radar post stern mounted with engine hoist

9) Life Raft mounted on pushpit

10) Dinghy and motor

11) running rigging (still more to do but will get done this winter)

12) new bilge pumps (thoughts on adding them to port and starboard sides as to work while heeled?)

13) compost head, removed holding tank and all associated plumbing in order to open up more storage relieve demands on electrical system

14) New lifeline AGM batteries for hous bank and increased AH (should probably change the starting battery as well)

15) removed propane tank from aft lazzarette, upgraded to Composite with more capacity and push pit mounted in order to free up storage in Lazarrette

16) added proper backing plates to pulpit and pushpit (G-10)

17) re-did deck paint with new non-slip (Total Boat product)

18) cleaned and diinfected all water tanks

19) cleaned and inspected genoa

20) new gaskets on both hatches ( think I need to replace the forward hatch as one of the nylon 'pins' of the hinge is protruding quite a bit and for the life of me I cannot get it to budge back into position

21) New LI and solar powered cooler/ refer which runs on LI power bank that can be used to charge electronics as well. The nav desk chair has been removed the cooler is in its own compartment which can slide out to access and the chair has been mounted back to the top of this compartment. ( it required no new attachment points so can easily be converted back to original configuration)

22) refer to port of galley sink/ top loading

23) stuffing box/ gland re-packed and new pedro hose, new cutlass bearing

24) removed single center mounted bow clete and added 2, 1 on both stbd and port side of bow w/ G 10 backing plate

25) G 10 backing plates on stern mounted cletes

There may be more I can't rattle off right now.

On my short list to do is to/ inspect:

1) replace/ upgrade standing rigging

2) Alternative charging/ power source ( Solar, Wind?)

3) Engine over haul, valve adjustment

4) new wind and depth instruments as I can't read the display on depth very well and new displays are not much cheaper than new system so thinking I should just upgrade so mnfg will be same across the board on my electronic suite

5) Steering system overhaul

6) proper backing plates (g 10) on stanchions

7) figure out best way to new run reefing lines ( don't really care if they go back to cock pit)

8) figure out best system for rigging spinnaker as has no system currently, but do have a nice un-used asym

9) Water maker/ de salinator, looking at a new LI powered portable system from seawater pro, this way I can take it with me if and when I get my dream boat and also as to not place more burden on my house bank

We would love other suggestions and thoughts, things I may have missed as I just rattled this off the top of my head.

Our plan is to start with taking a year off ( I don't think its enough time, wife is open for more depending on how it all goes). Head south slowly next August down southern Ca, down coast of Baja ( I've previously sailed to La Paz from San Diego) spending September and October in Bahia Asucion, and mostly Scorpion Bay surfing and keeping a keen eye on the weather and hurricane forecast, if needed with good forecasting and preparation we can head north to Turtle Bay in the event a Cane' decides it wants to re-curve into the peninsula. I've been plotting huricanes for the last 4 years, I feel confident in this plan with that and based on historical data. End of October when the Bajahaha passes by we're gonna chase them to La Paz and spend some time in the Sea of Cortez before crossing to main land Mexico and working our way south over the winter. Eventually making our way to El Salvador before the start of the new Hurricane season and on to spend summer in southern Costa Rica and pacific islands of Panama surfing, diving, fishing and exploring. I realize this is also the rainy season and when the south swell season is at its peak. Thinking Golfito and the Golfo Dulce region. When fall sets in head east through the canal and winter in Carribean Panama etc....

I would love some insight mostly on boat prep and things I may have left off in those regards, as well as any points of interest and must do's must haves.

Cheers! I hope to have some responses and look forward to it!!

Dave


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't know those cruising grounds can't speak to that. It sounds like you've been very thoughtful and diligent in your preparations, and busy! Things I didn't see on your list ( and you said it was off the top of your head, so they may be present or planned)

Any long range communications? SSB, Sat phone in the plan? 
A way to get good weather forecasts 
Spare anchor (s) and rode
Any kind of preventer set up 
Sea berths like lee cloths or boards
Jack Lines
A way to secure companionway hatches.
Life raft?


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

Lanealoha said:


> First I'd like to say that I have read the numerous post here (Catalina 36 owners forum) regarding our boats characteristics for 'Bluewater' sailing and the many owners thoughts on this. There is quite a range of thoughts on this and there is quite a bit of inspiring posts based on first hand experience (Ron Kyles etc.) which makes me confident in my intended journey. While I do not plan to cross any of the major oceans at this point in my planning, you never know where the wind might take us.
> 
> We are the proud 3rd owners of an 1988 C-36 berthed in Channel Islands Harbor in Oxnard, Ca. We have had her for 2 years, in which time we have done quite a bit of work as I will list.
> 
> ...


in addition to Tempest recent comment, not sure what size motor you have for your dinghy.
On the area you will be cruising, your dinghy is one of the most valuable assets you will have.
Depending on where you will spend the hurricane season, an A/C is a must.
The known hurricane holes such as PV and new PV have special rates for that season, most cruisers without A/C used to buy a window unit, and resale it when leaving, there will be many trips to the interior of Mexico for a brake on the unbearable heat/humidity of coastal Mexico.
Also, the water maker is an excellent idea.
We did that journey leaving the Ventura harbor where I kept my boat for about 4 years, sailed to Shelter Island in San Diego for outfitting.
You may like to check on my recent post on the Tehuantepec winds.
trip of a lifetime.
yesterday was talking with my daughter how much I miss both that coastal trip and the time spent in Kuna country.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

SSB radio is obsolete and has been for over ten years. We have one and haven’t turned it on in over twelve years; even for crossing oceans, Sat phone and iridium go beat SSB for pricing and service, only a small fraction of the cost of an SSB. The internet and cell service are everywhere and in most cases better than in the US. Get an unlimited data plan for less than $50 per month and save the $4000 SSB will cost you.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

On the SSB I can see a difference between the East Coast and the West Coast (coastal)cruising, out of curiosity checked the last Latitude 38 magazine (bible for west coast sailors) and see that the net cruisers remain very active mostly for the Mexico coast and Sea of Cortez.

From Latitude 38

"As such, SSB is the only way to go for the various regional cruising nets, such as the Baja, Sonrisa, Chubasco and Southbound. It means that when Don Anderson of Summer Passage, for example, transmits his latest weather forecast, anyone who wants to can listen at the same time. When someone has a question about the forecast, everyone can hear the question and Don's response"

Cannot believe the Chubasco Net still alive!!. 20 years!!!!
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Since I moved to the East coast I have not re-installed my SSB (still have it) and use IridiumGo and Garming Explorer InReach and they meet all my needs.

Maybe regional differences.?
And do not believe they are exclusionary of each other but complementary.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Weather4D app on your smartphone or tablet is all that’s needed for an accurate weather forecast these days. Learn how to use it, then no group discussion required.

My wife and I do our own forecasting because nobody can tell us when it’s safe to go, ultimately it has to be our decision.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

From Tempest above:

_Any long range communications? SSB, Sat phone in the plan? 
A way to get good weather forecasts 
Spare anchor (s) and rode
Any kind of preventer set up 
Sea berths like lee cloths or boards
Jack Lines
A way to secure companionway hatches.
Life raft?_


As far as long range comms. go, currently just Garmin In Reach, also need EPIRB for emergency situation.

For weather forecast Iridium Go was the plan, upon email correspondence with predict wind I asked if there was any plan for a newer improved system and they said it was in the works but not sure on release date. I'd hate to spend the money today and find out tomorrow the new improved version is being released.

Good point on spare anchor and rode, I do have one and extra chain, it will be on my list of things to remember.

No current preventer set up other than re-directing a line tied to the boom. Suggestions?

Wife is making Lee Cloths.

Jack lines are current and on board.

Companion hatches need help. Maybe a solid piece of Lexan or simillar. Also safety bars for tropics for hatches and companionway hatch.

Have life raft.

How about a good spare parts list and tools suggestion. I actually have a really good set of tools that I feel confident with but am interested in ideas of some obscure tools I may have not thought of.

I always wondered about this SSB radio stuff, I need to study up on that. The gentleman I sailed Baja with before had a ham radio set up, was quite nice to listen to the 'nets', don't have time to delve into that world. Is SSB a different system with generally same capabilities as HAM or is it completely different?

Thanks Again,

Dave


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

Lanealoha said:


> From Tempest above:
> 
> _Any long range communications? SSB, Sat phone in the plan?
> A way to get good weather forecasts
> ...


if you do not have an SSB installed may not be a good investment of money/time as previously been mentioned, weather and communications are today delivered by satellite comm using previously noted.
Emergencies are addressed by EPIRB as well as IridiumGo IridiumPhone,Garmin InReach not to mention all sort of personal emergency beacons.
Once reaching a destination point, the VHF serves as the link to the local net that provides all the local info regarding shopping, services, local gossip etc, not sure now,was a routine every morning to check in.
Latitude 38 October 2018 page 82 has a nice article by Stan Honey.
20 years ago we carried a vast supply of diesel filters for the primary and secondary filters because "south of the border"diesel was always contaminated.
Actually, I returned with most of them, as I religiously prefilter all diesel going into my tank!!
Water in larger modern marinas seem to provide good drinking potable, but I did use a water filter placed at the slip faucet, so all water going into the tank will be prefilter.
If the marina was not to my likes will buy bottled water, otherwise outside the marinas was all water maker.
On the spare stuff I carried both engine water pumps plus the repair kits, an alternator, assortment of engine belts,a couple of engine injectors, had a Yanmar, and they had a history of exhaust elbow blockage, glad to have it, as have to replace it in Mazatlan.
Spare bilge pumps, making sure matched the hoses.
Repair kits for the head.
A good oil change system.
Had an old style of stuffing box, so packing material.
Good assortment of electric stuff like wires of most used gauges #16 and #14,fuses of all sizes.
Tools bag


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

At anchor, I really was happy with smaller canvas suspended over the VBerth to keep the rain out and the air circulating keeping the hatch open during the frequent rains. 
Like a smaller 8 by 8 suspended with lines, shock cords whatever.
Also used quite a bit some kind of extended canvas on top of the boom to provide shade and keep the deck cool.
I mentioned earlier the need for A/C during the summers if in a marina, we spent a summer in Nuevo Vallarta and had to buy a used window unit.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I've had an SSB installed on this and prior boats. All come that way, from the prior owner. On my last boat, it was used to insure functionality, but never needed by me or it's original owner. The prior owner of my current boat used it for the Oyster World Rally and it's a required piece of kit, for semi-daily fleet check in. 

If not for being required, I would not bother with one. Then again, I have two EPIRBs (on installed on the rail and the other in the ditch bag), a PLB on each lifevest, an InReach, a Sat phone, etc, etc. An SSB might be considered a less expensive way to go for some, but I prefer redundant satellite comms.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I installed one and used it for SouthBound II daily when on passage and at anchor to learn of the weather. Back then weather info was limited to NOAA which did have a high seas radio channel. There were also radio nets. And finally SSB was used back then in a rescue of a boat on passage between Bermuda and Antigua. Two boats from Maine were buddy sailing and one started taking on water. He only had VHF and had to communicate to the other boat who relayed his May Day or pan pan... to me. I was in Antigua. I called Southbound II on a land line and Herb contacted the USCG who flew out planes and dropped pump and fuel. They made it to Antigua and we had a radio sched to monitor their progress. I suppose today people would use a satphone... which one can rent for passage. The free personalized weather routing of Southbound II or something similar is probably no longer available on SSB. At the time SSB was super. I think people are now using weather routers like Chris Parker.


----------



## Overdue (Jun 14, 2021)

You might think about your previous time spent in Central America, and whether the parasites in the water/some foods irritated your digestive system (they have ruined many a vacationer's trip, to the point where some people will brush their teeth with bottled water). If you have experienced this or are afraid it might be a concern, maybe check with your primary physician about taking "food grade diatomaceous earth" (never inhale it, but mixed with fruit juice, is easy to ingest). It may even be good for your nails, hair and skin. It is also very effective to de-worm pets and helps with lice, fleas and even small crawling varmints, such as ants, etc.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Possible Spare Parts etc. 

Impellers 
Thermostat
Fuel Filters
Lamps ( bulbs) for nav lights
Gasket material
Zincs ( shaft, prop, heat exchanger, engine if needed) 
Plugs for thru hulls
Good first aid kit. ( I also used to carry some antibiotics, and pain meds, )
Sail repair
Hose Clamps of various sizes
Electrical kit as mentioned. Wire, connecters, voltmeter, etc. 
Tarp. 

I use a soft boom vang as a preventor. I wish I had a pad eye to attach it to rather than a stantion base. It's not the optimum set-up. imho . I have a boom brake that I picked up but haven't deployed it yet. There are lots of videos of how to set up a proper preventer.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

Minnewaska said:


> . If not for being required, I would not bother with one. Then again, I have two EPIRBs (on installed on the rail and the other in the ditch bag),


======================
reminded me on opening a new thread


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

My advice is IMHO (only):

Stop! You seem to have done more upgrades to your boat that I have in my 13 years on my boat!

Buy nothing now until you are very close to leaving. Technology is advancing so fast you are just wasting money:

Flares are obsolete. Buy only electronic flares. The cost of pyrotechnic flares and the very short use by date makes them a joke.

Do not buy SSB radio, nor any Satellite system! SSB, as mentioned, is obsolete and has been obsolete for years. Starlink maybe available for boats in only 8 months. That will be an absolute game changer. PredictWind will work with Starlink. (or any internet service.)

Yes, plot and plan, but you may be best suited going first and buying later. Its only on your cruise can you really tell what you need. Or as Captain Ron said ....


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Far as upgrades go, I tell newer cruisers once they have basics (autopilot, chartplotter, refrigeration) is to wait and see how often they say "I could READY use xxx". Turns out there are places to buy stuff just about everywhere


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

There are some observations of the C-36 offshore here






EQUIPPED TO SURVIVE (tm) - Lessons Learned: Sailing to Hawaii...The First Attempt by Arnold Rowe


Lessons Learned: Sailing to Hawaii...The First Attempt by Arnold Rowe - Equipped to Survive (tm) offers comprehensive information on survival equipment and skills



www.equipped.com


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

^^^^HA! Ya this boat was an office for a writer in Hollywood, it needed lots of help re: deferred maintenance, which is what a lot of stuff has been. I don't think anything was really done other than engine maintenance ( which I'm happy for). I had to do a lot of the things listed just to feel prepared to sail out to the islands and explore and to prevent incessant leaking of ports and hatches and chain plates. I have a wife and 13 y/o son so safety is paramount in my opinion.

Per Tempest:

_Plugs for thru hulls
Good first aid kit. ( I also used to carry some antibiotics, and pain meds, )
Sail repair
Hose Clamps of various sizes
Electrical kit as mentioned. Wire, connecters, voltmeter, etc. 
Tarp._

I have all this on board currently, as for first aid my wife is an Acupuncturist and I have been a cert. Wilderness First Responder for 20 years as previously I was a mountaineering and rock climbing guide in Yosemite National Park and throughout the western US, Spain and Greece during the shoulder seasons.

In my original post I asked about installing bilge pumps on both the port and starboard sides beneath the settes. Is that done or is that overkill? Seems like thats where you'd really want them when sailing heeled over.

I am on the 'Starlink' list, gave Elon my $100 a year or so ago, still waiting. I followed the post here re: marine service. It varies from what the starlink site says, but I'd prefer that to Iridium Go if in fact it hits market in the next 8 months.

Thank you for the 'spares' list, will work on that.

Sailing Fool:

Thanks for that, I've read it numerous times and will read it again and again, as it always seems to get posted anytime someone mentions the C-36. I've followed a gentleman from NZ who C-36 made it there from Seattle and he and his wife quite often sail the coast of the North Island and up to Fiji, Tonga etc.... Properly outfitted and with out throwing caution to the wind I feel confident in my journey and preparations.

This thread will continue to be a great resource for us thanks to everyones thoughtful replies.


Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lanealoha said:


> It varies from what the starlink site says, but I'd prefer that to Iridium Go if in fact it hits market in the next 8 months.


When do you expect to need satellite internet services? They are only predicting to have Starlink up and going in about that time frame and, at best, it will be Ver 1.0. Once proven, I'm certain it will advance quickly. If proven, I suppose I should add, but I'm guessing odds are favorable.

I think I would sort this stuff out, within about 6 months of departure.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

^^^Ya, that would be about now (were 8 months out or so) may have to go Iridium then keep fingers crossed....Of course I'm flexible and the departure is generally a rough estimate. So much to do, finishing boat projects as well as house projects in order to rent the house. Currently in the process of selling my business so we have a lot on our plates and the dream departure is subject to be re-negotiated.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

You won’t need an iridium go or sat phone for coastal cruising.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

Ya, because internet service is so good on the west coast of Baja at all the marinas.... I'm not depending on anyone or anything other than myself, thank you.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

We’ve been cruising for twelve years and didn’t expect such a snarky response to an honest attempt to assist. If you already think you know all the answers, then why waste our time.. Good luck.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

I agree it was Snarky, I far from have the answers, my apologies. 

Having cruised Baja and having overland Baja for the last 30 years I know that lack of reliable cell service let alone internet on the Pacific coast, and according to my plan, which is to hang out in Hurricane zone during some of the most active months I would prefer to have the ability for a reliable forecast source in case I need to get the hell out of dodge.

Once I round the cape and am heading along the mainland it ( cell service, internet availability) may be more reliable I would imagine. A sat phone will not be onboard.

Again, I apologize for my snarkizm.

Dave


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Apology accepted. Let’s continue..


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I know the text messaging system for the InReach is character limited, but I'm surprised they haven't figured a way to send a serious of messages that could be used to construct a grib file. They already have the app to connect the device to a smartphone. Recombining the messages and running a display app would seem child's play. It might take a half hour to download, but that's not unlike other media. I'm betting, just like so many other things, marine offshore demand is so small, it just doesn't warrant the development time.


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Lanealoha, since you’ve been down the Baja, you probably already know what will work (or not work) for you. Several C36’s make the HaHa trek each year so you will have plenty of company down to PV and possibly Z-town so enjoy your voyage. Here are a couple of my thoughts (and I’ll probably trashed for them)

I like the ICOM 802 SSB. The Sonrisa and Baja nets are great resources. Even the HaHa uses the SSB for the daily check ins while out at sea. It’s a fantastic way to email. You can even blog from it so everybody at home knows what you are up to. The downside to the EPRIB is it is only really useful for “game over” situations. Sometimes you may need help from over the horizon for near critical things like a tow.
As you are probably are aware there are two types of wind down there, nuclear and non-existent. Plan on motoring, a lot when you are in the SOC. It is no shame carrying extra jerry jugs on the life lines. For example, my C34 only has 20 useable gallons in the tank so the extra 25 in jugs gets me where I need to go. Fuel in Cabo is an absolute rip off (as is Enrico’s) so you will need to go to San Jose Del or La Paz for affordable fuel.
A Bimini is fantastic shade plus it gives you extra real estate for solar panels (I have a hundred watts each on the dodger and Bimini. 300 watts is better if you can fit it)
The Sprectra Power Survivor makes only a gallon and a half an hour at 5-6 amps. With the back flush calculated in, it takes most of the day and consumes most of your solar output. The water is safe to drink in most of the major marinas.
I learned the hard way that an extra jib halyard is good to have when your spin halyard gets sucked up the mast.
I have a pair of Zarcor screen doors for the companionway and a screen for the slider for bug protection. I put in the washboards and lock when I’m away. I have a cruiser curtain for the companionway while under way.
The predominate wind angles are pretty deep going down and the A-kite can be pretty frustrating. Get a whisker pole if you are budget constrained. I have a Wichard Boom Brake. “Little Otto” sometimes gets confused and you will round down.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

^^^ GeorgeB

Do I need a 'HAM' operators license for SSB? It seems there are mixed feelings on an EPIRB....

Oh ya I remember the wind, howling or not at all. I currently have a whisker pole. Will that be adequate or should I look around for a spinnaker pole? If the whisker is adequate, I'd prefer to put my money towards other expenses. 

Izzy: 

You mentioned no need for Iridium (I understand not NEEDED, a nice luxury I guess), do you use SSB or some other? Would that be a more well rounded piece of equipment? I like the idea of 1 time up front cost vs. things that you have to buy then pay monthly subscriptions for.

For water maker I'm looking at seawaterpro.com, they are coming out with a portable Litium Ion powered unit. I talked with the owner/ designer, seems interesting and more compact than the Rainmaker system, no gas to boot. With Lithium technology creeping into everything I like the idea of not having systems on my house bank if possible. I have a cooler that operates on Lithium battery and its really nice, can even make ice cubes...


Dave


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

We use an iridiumGo only whilst making off-shore passages on the monthly unlimited plan for $139 via bluecosmo that we can cancel when finished. We also use an iridium sat phone on the basic plan as a backup for about $59, then cancel following the passage. The rest of the time we use local unlimited data cards or TMobile unlimited until we get cut off after 3 months of international roaming, which can be cured by switching between two US sim cards. InReach can be used for texting.

The SSB radios haven’t been turned on and used in over 12 years; unless you’re part of some kind of old folks rally, you won’t find anyone on the receiving end of your broadcast. SSB is totally useless these days, a waste of money. If you have an emergency, nothing beats a Sat phone with a basic plan on an iridium 9555 phone, just pick it up and dial for help anywhere, no worries if some geezer happens to be on the other end of an SSB waiting for your broadcast. Iridium 9555 calls direct to who ever you wish for about $1 per minute when seconds count.

Try to buy a used Spectra watermaker on ebay or surplus marine store, then rebuild it for short money. Spectra units will work off D/C powered by solar. Friends have reported good success with the Rainman watermakers powered by Honda portable generators.

We stay away from lithium anything, expensive to replace when they go bad (and they do) and difficult or impossible to find in remote locations. We stick with tried and true flooded lead acid which can be had for short money at any next stop anywhere in the world. Just replace and keep going. With proper care, lead acid will last ten years.

People always love lithium batteries just after they spend a small fortune on them, then the enthusiasm drops off quickly when things go south with them. Just try to get something like that fixed in Baja or any remote location. Impossible at best. Lead acid flooded on the other hand, any local mechanic anywhere in the world will have you moving again within a couple of hours.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Izzy said:


> The SSB radios haven’t been turned on and used in over 12 years; unless you’re part of some kind of old folks rally, you won’t find anyone on the receiving end of your broadcast. SSB is totally useless these days, a waste of money. If you have an emergency, nothing beats a Sat phone with a basic plan on an iridium 9555 phone, just pick it up and dial for help anywhere,


😂 🤣 😂 🤣 😂

All the grace of a brick wall... But Izzy is right.
In April this year I was mid-Atlantic doing a trip from Cherbourg, France to the Caribbean when the Auotpilot conked out.

With Iridium Go I was able to have a friend in Portugal fault check it with me with instant SMS, straight through to anyone with a phone number world wide. Instantly. He did some great research on the net and hassled Raymarine Tech support in the UK, and finally we needed a phone call while I was down in the lazarette with the quadrant and the errant Autopilot on a normal mobile phone (cell phone) using its wifi, just like a normal phone call.

Emails via SSB do not stand up to the speed of email on Iridium Go, nor SMS text messaging or re-time phone calls.

SSB will set you back more than US$4,000 with the unit, tuner, plate, antenna and the wiring.
Iridium Go is
Icom SSB:
*ICOM–150 Watt HF Marine Single Side Band Radio (SSB)*
ICOM 150 Watt HF Marine Single Side Band Radio (SSB) | West Marine
$3,850.99


*PredictWind Iridium GO! Marine Package*
*US$ 999*
Iridium GO! - PredictWind

And thats the full marine package including the external antenna that you can easily install yourself.

Starlink will wipe Iridium Go off the planet in the same way Iridium wiped SSB off the planet a decade ago.
To go with obsolete $4,000 payout compared to $999 when 2 people who are actively cruising/ocean passage-making now, suggest otherwise... and no active cruiser on this thread has recommended SSB over Satellite... means you need to reassess the information available. (I don't know if @GeorgeB is actively ocean passage-making)


Sorry to sound blunt in my posts. I just don't want to see anyone blow $4k and then have to blow another $1k while they wait for Starlink. Wasting the $1,000 was bad enough for me. I just bought my Iridium Go at the beginning of this year (after my Iridium 9555 needed upgrading) and I consider it to be without value the day Starlink arrives.




Mark


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

what prompted my rant is the use of the word "obsolete"
Just reacted to a petulant "opinion", need to control my reactions, did not contribute to the discussion.
"fogetaboutit"


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

Well, i certainly will not being spending $4k on a dinosaur. And I'll wait till the bitter end as per MarkofSealife so that maybe starlink will be available by then. Glad I got out of the crossfire. I was confused by Izzy's first post about not needing any of those (Iridium and Sat Phone) but upon further clarification and simple math I see what his point was now. Back to my Iridium plan....

How about bilge pumps on the port and starboard sides as to be effective while heeled over?


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

A fuel polishing system would be another good idea for the areas you intend to cruise.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Izzy said:


> People always love lithium batteries just after they spend a small fortune on them, then the enthusiasm drops off quickly when things go south with them


Yes, they are breathtaking expensive, but I've had mine for one year and absolutely love them. The massive capacity, the ability to draw massive loads and recharge at the equivalent of 12v 400 amps per hour (they'd take more if I had it), no more constant 100SOC stress and we love them. 

We did not want a home brew DIY setup, as I'm not experienced with them and your point about lack of support stands. However, we have a Mastervolt system and had one issue recently. You can download a diagnostic file and email it to technical support at Mastervolt, who responded immediately. Turned out to be a simple issue, I just wasn't familiar enough to note, but won't miss is again. With internet access and a computer hooked up to the Mastervolt controller (via simple USB cable), tech support can sign right on to your system and do all the work from afar. 

Love them. Zero enthusiasm drop. If anything, I'm blown away by the global support.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

To clarify, an Iridium 9555 is simply a portable handheld SAT phone. The IridiumGo is a portable internet SAT receiver that works along with your smartphone or tablet (at extremely slow speeds) to enable SAT phone calls, texts, emails and small data files. The only issue we’ve encountered with either device is people on the receiving end of a SAT call, is them screening the calls thinking they were spam. The person receiving the call views a strange incoming number, then when and if they decide to answer, there’s a slight delay when speaking, so they hang up. Many times I first need to send them a warning text regarding the incoming call.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Minnewaska said:


> Yes, they are breathtaking expensive, but I've had mine for one year and absolutely love them. The massive capacity, the ability to draw massive loads and recharge at the equivalent of 12v 400 amps per hour (they'd take more if I had it), no more constant 100SOC stress and we love them.
> 
> We did not want a home brew DIY setup, as I'm not experienced with them and your point about lack of support stands. However, we have a Mastervolt system and had one issue recently. You can download a diagnostic file and email it to technical support at Mastervolt, who responded immediately. Turned out to be a simple issue, I just wasn't familiar enough to note, but won't miss is again. With internet access and a computer hooked up to the Mastervolt controller (via simple USB cable), tech support can sign right on to your system and do all the work from afar.
> 
> Love them. Zero enthusiasm drop. If anything, I'm blown away by the global support.


I take it from your post that you have not yet traveled by boat very far from your home port. Your quick fix probably won’t work out so peachy and your enthusiasm will wane quickly when things busticate in remote spots with only the local marine or auto mechanic available to sort it out and you find yourself stuck waiting for weeks for parts to arrive.

We have two complete Mastervolt systems which I’ve found to be outstanding. However, Mastervolt does not support their products or repair them after five years, as the company considers them obsolete. There are no service centers for Mastervolt in the US.

Our goal has always been to keep going, not to keep stopping whilst cruising.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Starlink will wipe Iridium Go off the planet in the same way Iridium wiped SSB off the planet a decade ago.


While grossly inferior tech, ironically, SSB has not been wiped of the planet. I think you can still buy them new and, as far as I know, the Oyster Rally leaving in Jan still requires one aboard. 

Still, I would not have one, unless I needed it for something like that.

Starlink is far from proven it will deliver as promised. What tech company ever does?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Izzy said:


> I take it from your post that you have not yet traveled by boat very far from your home port.


Please cut out the snottiness. This is the second time in as many days you've suggested as much. I've sailed everywhere from the Caribbean to the Bahamas to Maine and much between. If I disagree with you, it's not cause for puffing your chest out and displaying your feathers. 

Every lithium owner I know absolutely loves them. Get over it. You're entitled to your opinion and to have lead acid, if you prefer.



Izzy said:


> Your quick fix won’t work out so well and your enthusiasm will wane quickly when things busticate in remote spots


My recent issue required no replacement parts to correct. Could have been done absolutely anywhere with internet access, via satellite or cell phone. They can also download and update software, for every individual system, from afar. I also have a stock of spare parts aboard. My charging is done by two redundant chargers in parallel, which work through the Mastervolt software. If one were to have a problem, it can be shut off and the other still works. Same with the four batteries. You can shut off and isolate any single battery, with a simple turn of a switch, and the rest works fine. I've never seen a lead acid setup that can so easily be put back online with a single battery fault.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lanealoha said:


> How about bilge pumps on the port and starboard sides as to be effective while heeled over?


What boat are we talking about and is there a low bilge? I would think this shouldn't be an issue on a modern engineered ocean rated hull. (not that those ocean ratings are all they're cracked up to be)


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Lanealoha,

The primary point I’ve been trying to make, it that my wife and I have been cruising extensively in the Med, Caribbean and US for over twelve years using the mindset that we utilize systems onboard that can be readily and quickly repaired by us onboard (my wife and I work together on repairs) rather than depending on shipyards, remote technicians or specialists. We keep our systems basic (off the shelf at any chandlery) so nearly anything can be repaired at the next port anywhere in the world or by us using our extensive collection of spare parts and tools.

We’ve watched well over a hundred fellow cruisers give up the dream in frustration over the years when they discover the high costs of services and downtime when repairs can’t be made in a timely or cost effective manner. It appears to me that you’re taking the same preventative approach as us.

Keep up the good work, you’ll be successful at cruising.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

2 posts deleted.

No arguments, please.

Sheriff in town with saddled hoss....


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

Strange all this back and forth about LI and Lead acid. In my original post I never said anything about having LI house bank, nor do I discount it, it just wasn't in my budget, so I swapped out the current 12 y/o deformed AGM for some nice new shiny happy AGM batteries. For budget constraints, I didn't want to change my entire electrical system and my solar guy said same thing about LI in far off places, because if I've learned anything about my boat, its that even if just removing a bolt it can send you down a rabbit hole of a damn rebuild of stuff I never imagined.

Where I do use LI is in power banks that power other portable devices independent of the boats systems. I'm not a salesman or rep, just showing the items I use and how I keep loads off my house system.

1) gosun.co/products/chill

2) seawaterpro.com/pages/portable ( This is an LI system I'm considering)

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lanealoha said:


> I swapped out the current 12 y/o deformed AGM for some nice new shiny happy AGM batteries.


That makes sense. As much as I wanted more capacity on a prior boat, it was far more simple and extremely less expensive to just replace what the systems had already been designed for. Changing battery chemistry can become a full replacement of charge systems, controllers, possibly alternators, etc, etc. I'm sure I'd have made the same call as you, unless what you have is a problem.



Lanealoha said:


> solar guy said same thing about LI in far off places


I was only attempting to distinguish between the one off systems, which seem very common, and the reputable manufactured systems. Not clear which the solar guy was thinking about. If I had to disconnect half my lithium batteries due to issues (which is literally the turn of a switch), I'd still have the capacity of an AGM bank that took up the same space. Just offering as food for thought of those reading. Not trying to change your mind.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

^^^

_Not trying to change your mind._

Not taken as so. Just trying to clarify my original post as I am a fan of LI, but since this is not my 'forever' boat I had to decide where I wanted to put money as to not have a pig with too much makeup, when ultimately she may still be a pig to someone else no matter how beautiful I think she is. 

I appreciate everyones input regardless.

I'd actually be pretty interested to bring it back around and get some thoughts on the 2nd. list in my original post.

Particularly:

5) Steering system overhaul ( quadrant, etc..)

8) figure out best system for rigging spinnaker as has no system currently, but do have a nice un-used asym. I do have spinnaker halyard and sheets, but strangely no tack

Dave


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lanealoha said:


> 5) Steering system overhaul ( quadrant, etc..)


Not sure what you have for steering, but this is a good idea. Inspect it all. Assuming there is cable, run a paper towel over all the wire and see if catches any fishhooks (broken wires). If there are any, a replacement is mandatory. Depending on age and condition, you may want to replace as a preventive measure. If there is a chain, they are often hard to fully see. It's common for them to stretch a bit, so tweaking an adjustment might be in order. Cleaning everything up and using the proper lubricant is important. Check with the manufacturer of whatever you have.



Lanealoha said:


> 8) figure out best system for rigging spinnaker as has no system currently, but do have a nice un-used asym. I do have spinnaker halyard and sheets, but strangely no tack


If you have an asym, you don't need a pole for it. There are some fancy things you can do with one anyway (including poling out the tack to create a DDW sail, but virtually no one does these. I never have.)

A whisker pole, on the other hand, might come in handy for the headsail either for a dual headsail setup or simply to hold the clew up in lighter deeper downwind. 

The tack can take many forms. ATN makes a tacker that wraps around the furled foresail, which many use if they do not have an alternate place to properly tack a sail. Effectively, you're using the foresails chainplate to take the load, I guess.

On smaller boats, folks have gotten away with tacking to the bow roller, but these are not always designed for that. Important to know whether yours is or is not. A fixed tack is fairly simple, if you find the right place to secure it. Might take some trial and error to zero in the legnth. If you prefer a tack you can adjust and want to run it back to the cockpit, you'll need a properly anchored block up there and come fairleads down the deck. Maybe a clutch near the cockpit. Then there are those that fashion a removable bow sprit, which often attaches through the bow roller. Ours works this way and uses the spare side of the roller. As noted, the bow roller on our has been designed to take this load. Tons of way to skin this cat.


----------



## Michael Bailey (Sep 10, 2021)

I can't remember all that was listed above. Lots of great info. My question is: Have you dropped your rudder and inspected everything? There can be weakness unseen. The whole steering system must be the best that you can make it.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

Haven't dropped the rudder, but I do agree that at least the steering quadrant should probably be up graded and the stops and cables etc... It's on the list. Thanks


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Minnewaska said:


> While grossly inferior tech, ironically, SSB has not been wiped of the planet. I think you can still buy them new and, as far as I know, the Oyster Rally leaving in Jan still requires one aboard.


Not only still going, and able to buy new, but brand new models with improved technology have recently been introduced. Certainly, there must be a sizable market somewhere for a company like Icom to not only continue selling the radios, but to put engineering resources into developing new versions.

The above has nothing to do with the appropriateness of SSB for the OP, or anyone, just an observation that it isn't a dying breed, but is a continually developing and advancing one.

Mark


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Another post deleted.

Please consider that if you are going to be rude you may get a vacation from Sailnet.

Just till Christmas 🎄🎄🎄🎄 2025 🎄🎄🎄🎄


Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

colemj said:


> The above has nothing to do with the appropriateness of SSB for the OP, or anyone, just an observation that it isn't a dying breed, but is a continually developing and advancing one.


I've always wished someone would create an Ipad app, where you connected the ipad to the radio and it did the rest. Tuning, email modem decoding, etc. Sort of like an automated Pactor. I figure the market is too small for that to be viable, but if Icom is still developing, then maybe. While I wouldn't have one otherwise, one of these days I would like to tag along on a rally that requires them.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Izzy said:


> We stay away from lithium anything, expensive to replace when they go bad (and they do) and difficult or impossible to find in remote locations. We stick with tried and true flooded lead acid which can be had for short money at any next stop anywhere in the world. Just replace and keep going. With proper care, lead acid will last ten years.
> 
> People always love lithium batteries just after they spend a small fortune on them, then the enthusiasm drops off quickly when things go south with them. Just try to get something like that fixed in Baja or any remote location. Impossible at best. Lead acid flooded on the other hand, any local mechanic anywhere in the world will have you moving again within a couple of hours.


How much experience do you have with lithium batteries? Is it enough that you feel comfortable advising someone on them? We have been out longer than you and have several year's experience with lithium batteries, and find everything about them opposite of your opinion.

A couple of comments: Batteries and electrical systems are something that everyone should have basic knowledge about before cruising away. If one needs a "mechanic" to change their batteries, or even work on them, then they probably shouldn't be out there. We have bought FLA's in far flung places. They are always available. However, they are not always good. Many times one cannot get good quality FLA's, and if they can, they may have been sitting on the floor for a year or more, making them permanently sulfated and lost capacity. I don't know of a single full-time cruiser who has gotten 10yrs out of FLA using standard EOL criteria. Particularly in tropical regions. Perhaps there is the odd one who is far over-provisioned and uses almost no daily power who can eek that out simply on over-capacity and little usage, but the batteries themselves would be considered dead by then. 

FWIW, lithium batteries and supporting systems are available in La Paz Baja.

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Minnewaska said:


> I've always wished someone would create an Ipad app, where you connected the ipad to the radio and it did the rest. Tuning, email modem decoding, etc. Sort of like an automated Pactor. I figure the market is too small for that to be viable, but if Icom is still developing, then maybe. While I wouldn't have one otherwise, one of these days I would like to tag along on a rally that requires them.


The new Icom 803 does email decoding and has a very user friendly interface for the first time using a large color screen. Tuning for much is automatic because the channels are programmed, but this isn't any different from the past. I'm not sure what other automated tuning would be helpful. There are iPad apps that automatically get weather fax and some other stuff through microphone port. Pactor itself is pretty much automatic. There is the basic setup, but then it just connects and runs automatically - type an email and hit send.

One aspect of a SSB that can't be replicated on a satphone is the DSC emergency function. If in distress, hitting the DSC button puts out a distress call with type of emergency and position out on HF and VHF frequencies. These are picked up by all commercial traffic and anyone else with DSC capabilities - on VHF if in short range, and HF for longer range. I'm not clear on how having a satphone in the middle of the Atlantic can be helpful for a ship-endangered emergency, or can be used to contact that ship 30nm away. An EPIRB sends out a clear message, but not one picked up by potential help in the more immediate area.

There are still active radio nets throughout the US, Bahamas, and Western Caribe, at least. Whether those are interesting or useful to one is a personal thing. For sure, the young Youtubers are not on them - doesn't fit their business model - but it isn't all old farts on the nets. I do agree that the past couple of years have seen cell towers proliferate in even the most far flung areas, so keeping in touch with other cruisers by email is much easier now.

Mark


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Lanealoha said:


> For water maker I'm looking at seawaterpro.com, they are coming out with a portable Litium Ion powered unit. I talked with the owner/ designer, seems interesting and more compact than the Rainmaker system, no gas to boot. With Lithium technology creeping into everything I like the idea of not having systems on my house bank if possible. I have a cooler that operates on Lithium battery and its really nice, can even make ice cubes...


Not sure why you would want a watermaker with a separate lithium battery. You still have to charge it, the charging is taken away from that charging your house bank, and you don't get the use of that battery capacity for any other purpose. Why not just add capacity to your house bank instead?

Mark


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

thank you, Mark, for your recent lines on the use of SSB.
Last week I lost my patience with inaccurate shall we say (trying my best to be socially acceptable) posting.
Spent some time gathering views and opinions online, if I get enough motivation may re-install my old 710.
The main difference between my 710 and a new unit seems to be DSC on the emergency issue, that is a biggie because been able to put out a distress call to a potential ship nearby could be a life-saving fact and a faster response than to an EPIRB.
However, found out the USCG monitors the 4 emergency channels 24 Hours a day. and since the channels are pre-programmed, broadcasting is a push of the frequency number.
On the cost is true, a $4000 plus install etc. is a deterrent, on the other end a 710 as a used unit complete with autotune box can be had for about $600.
The choice to have it or not remains personal and should be made on personal preferences, areas of sailing etc.

On the rudder item, it may be worthwhile to spend a little time inspecting it for water intrusion?it is not unheard because the presence of the shaft to be a point of entry for water to leak in and water collection, much like a spongy core damaged deck, waterlogged.
At least that was my finding on my old Tartan.

I might have inhabited a different planet because in my roughly 50 years of sailing and association with boating cannot recall "hundreds" of people giving up the joy of sailing because of maintenance, quite the contrary, maintenance and "messing about boats"seems to be an added benefit.
Develop and learn new skills, be imaginative, improved dexterity and stimulate the "little gray cells" as Poirot will say.
Sayonara


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Davil said:


> The main difference between my 710 and a new unit seems to be DSC on the emergency issue, that is a biggie because been able to put out a distress call to a potential ship nearby could be a life-saving fact and a faster response than to an EPIRB.
> However, found out the USCG monitors the 4 emergency channels 24 Hours a day. and since the channels are pre-programmed, broadcasting is a push of the frequency number.


I've owned both the 710 and 802, and have a friend with an 803. The DSC is one difference from the 710, but the 802 is also different in a much easier and understandable user interface. The 803 takes that even further - it is a more common type of interface that is immediately familiar to most people. 

While the CG does monitor distress frequencies, that is a different thing than a nearby ship getting a DSC distress call. The CG could be out of transmission/atmospheric range or your individual rig's ability to get out to them, they are almost certainly out of range of immediately being able to help, and they would need to take time to find a nearby ship and redirect it. The two are complimentary, not duplicates.

Mark


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

"The two are complimentary, not duplicates."


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

_Not sure why you would want a watermaker with a separate lithium battery. You still have to charge it, the charging is taken away from that charging your house bank, and you don't get the use of that battery capacity for any other purpose. Why not just add capacity to your house bank instead?_

seawaterpro.com/pages/portable

The LI battery is integrated into the unit, I won't need to haul around a single separate battery. It can run on AC, DC plug directly into a solar panel to charge etc. I like the idea because I don't want to use my available storage for installing a system. I love my boat and it will be great for my planned voyage but it is not my 'forever' boat. I'm trying to use systems that can come with me in the future or be sold off for more than the value they may add to my old boat. For example that water maker could come with me in my van on a Baja surf trip where I don't take the boat and basically extend my off grid situation there as well.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Sure, I understand the portable part. My question was why not increase your house bank capacity and buy the portable version without a battery and run it off your house bank? That way, you don't need a dedicated charging system that can't be used for the house, and can use the extra battery capacity for other things.

They are taking a lot of liberties with their marketing that you should be aware of. There is nothing magical about watermakers and power usage, and 10gph will require ~28A at 12V. 3.5hrs of running will consume 98Ah that will need to be recharged. The two small solar panels they show with the unit will never, ever be able to charge it even in weeks of sunlight. That is a pure marketing lie. If you have a 400W panel to dedicate to it, it will take ~4hrs of sun to charge. 400W is a large panel, but it is your only hope of recharging it in a day. This is all power that is not being sent to your main house bank. Charging it by AC will require a generator, which negates the need for a battery-powered unit.

The same calculus applies taking this off-road to Baja. You can run it once, but need to recharge it somehow.

Mark


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

Cool. This is why I post here. Trying to learn some things. Water makers are expensive. 

EDIT: You have stoked the imagination, Im'a figure something out. Cheaper too....


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

That link you sent had two versions - one with and one without integrated battery. Rainman also makes a portable unit, albeit a larger one. 

The few people I know with portable units (Rainman) end up mounting them at least semi-permanently. Portable sounds good, but they still take up the same amount of space to store as to mount, and lugging them out and setting them up gets old quickly. Very little about a watermaker needs to be mounted in ideal spaces/conditions. They can be in engine rooms, broken up and scattered around into otherwise unusable spaces, etc. Many people find spaces for them that aren't usable for much else. That SeawaterPro one is smaller and lighter than the Rainman, though. The tradeoff is 1/3 the output.

Mark


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

Ya, I just saw they offered one w/o the battery. I'm looking around at other systems and considering my options. I have removed my holding tank and all associated plumbing, water pumps, macerators. I do have some space in awkward places and existing thru hulls that are no longer being used for aforementioned items. I'd want to put in new thru hulls that hadn't previously been used for poop however.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Lanealoha said:


> I'd want to put in new thru hulls that hadn't previously been used for poop however.


That isn't a problem. However, those thruhulls are typically much larger than you need for a watermaker.

Mark


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Almost everything about living on a boat can be fixed by proper application of cash.

I think a lot of this thread is showing trying to do too much, too soon, with not the understanding and thought needed because of the trying to do too much too soon.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

^^^^
_Almost everything about living on a boat can be fixed by proper application of cash._


Of which I do not have.

_I think a lot of this thread is showing trying to do too much, too soon, with not the understanding and thought needed because of the trying to do too much too soon._

I guess replacing my ports that leaked like mad, were 30+ years old, rebedding deck hardware that had never been re-bedded, installing modern electronics, replacing 13 y/o batteries, getting a dinghy so I can explore the islands with my family, replacing a head with a system that I prefer because I had a major incident based on the PO lack of upkeep etc...is too much too soon?

I'm just trying to be thorough and self sufficient so I can get out and cruise my boat instead of spending years in a marina wasting $535 month. I live 6 hours from my boat, so I have a lot of time to think about things yet no one to run my thoughts by. When I go down to the boat I like to have some projects and plans lined up and to know which ones to shelf for later. I live in the boonies. Hence this forum and post with the idea of learning some stuff from people who may be willing to impart some knowledge my way. 


EDIT: Like that?


Any positivity is appreciated. 

Dave


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

on the right upper corner there are 3 points
one is for edit
I use that option quite often, when I let my emotional response take over and avoid regrets.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

awesome


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Never mind. What would I know anyway since i left to cruise a little over 5 years ago without most of the “stuff” on this thread, just go full speed ahead. I would write some specifics, but not now.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

The proper amount of cash applied ahead of time in a cost effective manner will avoid most of the many pitfalls encountered along the way by others who didn’t have the foresight to do the same. Preventative maintenance and self-reliance will ultimately result in a more enjoyable experience in my opinion.

A good example of this mindset would be purchasing high quality off-the-shelf products that will last and be easily maintained over buying cheap and having to replace systems multiple times whilst enduring down time and frustration in the future.

Do it once and be done.


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

Using the old head through hulls for a water maker won't be an issue. Simply clean them up a bit if the yuck factor bothers you, but the water maker membrane filters out molecules any larger than sodium ions. Poop molecules can't get through the membrane.


----------



## Lanealoha (Mar 5, 2017)

Thats good. Also was thinking that if I mount the water intake where the water intake for the electric flush was it's a non issue for me, the outflow/brine could be one of the other thru hulls/ macerator exit.

Any suggestions on watermaker. I've changed course upon info gleaned here from helpful folks. I'm tossing the idea of that portable one I mentioned and instead looking at the Spectra Ventura 200T. I'm not rushing out to buy anything right now, just studying and shopping, and certainly am open to suggestions and such.

Thanks


----------



## Izzy (Feb 14, 2016)

As mentioned in one of my prior posts, look around for a used water maker unit on eBay. The outflow line should be on an above the waterline outlet in order to avoid possible siphoning back. Maybe tie into the bilge pump outflow.


----------



## Davil (Oct 9, 2017)

always the proverbial "it depends"
In my current install, the water maker is bolted inside the stern locker,I run the intake from a dedicated thru hull, added this not for any reason except will be closer than any other available.
The only non-thru hull is the brine,I just leave the lid of the locker open and let the hose drain on the scoopers. Not ideal but works for me.
On another boat I ran the brine hose through an older diesel heather exhaust hose no longer used available on the transom, again,the hole was there well above the water line.


----------

